# how do caterers buy from bakers?



## erin mc (Mar 27, 2009)

This may sound elementary, but I have been searching for this answer (short of asking a caterer) and thought I could throw it out and get some pretty accurate answers!

I'm looking to develop a cheesecake company and a brand.

I'd be interested in learning if it made sense to market to caterers - does it? If it does, how does pricing work? Must I charge only wholesale to caterers? Or is there a percentage tacked on? Would I be able to keep my branding visible and independent of the caterer's? 

How exactly does this work?

ANY advice or suggestions are welcome!!!

Thanks!

Erin
Columbus, OH


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

it's not elementary.....
wholesale is just that, whatever your market will bear. what's your competition? Are you priced so that someone can mark it up with a decent profit margin?
There are some caterers that use bakery products, some have signiture lines made for them alone. High end catering does not want what is available to everyone. 
as to keeping your name in the marketplace, do you have cred? does the public know who you or your product is? What do you bring to the table?
Why would I put your product name on my menu?

Neiman Ranch has credibility, it has name recognition....people pay a premium for it.

I use farm names where relavent.... a menu can become unweildy if too much info is on it.


----------

